# Where to get Pontiac center caps for my '08 C6 rims??



## nitrorocket (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a set of Vette 2008 C6 wheels, but do not want the corvette logo on the center cap. Anyone make custom center caps? Or am I gonna have to go the sticker route. Any recommendations?


----------



## Str8evl (Feb 13, 2008)

centercaps.net try them


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try these guys;

Wheel Vintiques


----------

